# cold and frosty



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I got up promptly this morning to take the dogs out for a good long walk before being out for the rest of the day (my son walked them this afternoon, so they have not been at all deprived!)
It was lovely cold and crisp, just a tiny bit of frost on the ground and the sun just about risen.
I note that Dot is in need of a head trim - her eyes have disappeared 
It was a bit cold to take many pictures, hands firmly in pockets for most of the walk (is it wrong to enjoy picking up the poop because it is warm ) but i snapped a couple - I like Kiki's raspberry her small protest at being asked to sit on a freezing stump


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I prefer a cold frozen morning, perfect for a lawn poop clean up!! 
We have been out, but I was running, Ralph ran ahead with me - then stopped at some fabulous large white geese ice skating on the water...... I left him, pretended he wasn't mine!!  
The others were soon behind and found the geese hissing disapprovingly at Ralph's interest in their ice skating antics 
Please note - no geese were harmed during Ralph and Ruby's walk!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kiki is looking lovely with her long girly ears!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos  I really love the one of the three of them with Kiki and Inzi saying "come on - no time to stop!!!!" 

We had a bit of snow today but it has not gone cold enough to freeze so just added to the mud


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Isn't it just lovely marzi t get out and not be up to their knees in mud! Was nice to Get out in our short brief dusting of snow today, at least it was the perfect day if you wanted to photo a black poo! 
Pity I hadn't got my camera
Yes Molly and Sid are both in need of a good face trim like dot, good job they're of to the groomers tomorrow. Not sure they're going to be thanking me though with the shorter coats


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks lovely! We had a little snow this morning but by the time we were all ready for a walk it was melting and everywhere was very wet and muddy again. A foot wash in the sink wouldn't cut it this time, needed a full on bath!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

They're adorable, but the thought of walking in snow, how did they handle it? Sammy really couldn't handle the snow when he was younger. I really had to get him muttlucks to protect him from the cold.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marzi said:


> I got up promptly this morning to take the dogs out for a good long walk before being out for the rest of the day (my son walked them this afternoon, so they have not been at all deprived!)
> It was lovely cold and crisp, just a tiny bit of frost on the ground and the sun just about risen.
> I note that Dot is in need of a head trim - her eyes have disappeared
> It was a bit cold to take many pictures, hands firmly in pockets for most of the walk (is it wrong to enjoy picking up the poop because it is warm ) but i snapped a couple - I like Kiki's raspberry her small protest at being asked to sit on a freezing stump


You used - and enjoyed - warm poo to heat up your hands?! That's very funny, and just a teensy weeny bit odd, but who am I to judge?! ☺

Lovely photos too ☺


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi, your not the only one who uses fresh poo to warm ones hands.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> You used - and enjoyed - warm poo to heat up your hands?! That's very funny, and just a teensy weeny bit odd, but who am I to judge?! ☺
> 
> Lovely photos too ☺


I believe it's one of Bear Grylls' survival tips (in a bag of course)

Moving on...

Gandhi was nice and clean after his walk today. Usually very muddy but the frozen ground stopped that.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> You used - and enjoyed - warm poo to heat up your hands?! That's very funny, and just a teensy weeny bit odd, but who am I to judge?! ☺
> 
> Lovely photos too ☺


I didn't exactly use it - but noticed with some enjoyment that it was warm 

On the same note - this morning while juggling ball launcher (essential even inthe dark) poop bag and torch I managed to tie the wrist strap of the torch into the knot on the full poop bag. So then I had to try and undo the knot in the dark while Inzi is barking at me to throw the ball. Roll on lighter mornings.



Grove said:


> I believe it's one of Bear Grylls' survival tips (in a bag of course)
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> Gandhi was nice and clean after his walk today. Usually very muddy but the frozen ground stopped that.


Good old Bear Grylls 
I shall be sad to see the ground become less frozen and more muddy again


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

"I didn't exactly use it - but noticed with some enjoyment that it was warm " - yes, I can understand that... sort of 

And I agree, I hate this mud, so much mess and dirt _everywhere_. I've been heading for the beach these past few days, lovely and sunny, though cold, and no mud!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am quite happy to use it as a handwarmer! provided I have decent quality poobags! also it is a lot less gross with a raw fed dog....anyway, yes i had a lovely frosty walk this morn, personally I am not good with the cold, my fingers go numb super fast (reynards I think), but as a dog owner i love it!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I hate the feel of warm poo I'm afraid! And I have to use fingerless gloves so that I can pick it up and give him treats too, but my fingers get frozen! Not helped with leaking boots recently


----------

